# Lelit Mara X - droplets forming at back corners



## Espresserino (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

Quick question, has anyone every noticed their Lelit Mara X dripping very small amounts of water from the back of the machine? I don’t know where this is coming from, but I do see some visible water in the water tank area when removing the reservoir. Does anyone have a clue on what this could be and should I let this have checked out by a pro? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Espresserino said:


> ...Does anyone have a clue on what this could be...


It's water


----------



## woodbar (Aug 28, 2020)

From your description, with water in the tank area - I assume on the stainless steel tray underneath - it would seem you have a leak from the tank or the tank connectors?


----------

